

Cloud storage for Windows available anywhere - davux
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/04/23/the-next-chapter-for-skydrive-personal-cloud-storage-for-windows-available-anywhere.aspx

======
NTH
I'm excited to see if they can pull this off. For me, the main dealbreaker has
been clunkyness of sharing and concurrent editing. I've played with the new
iPad and WP7 apps, and they are quite nice.

